# '



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2003)

'


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2003)

-


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Apr 1, 2003)

You almost had me with the Blue Planet one...heh.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2003)

=


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2003)

q


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2003)

w


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2003)

e


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2003)

*r*

r


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 3, 2003)

Whoever did the Blue Planet... Roleplaying is spelled incorrectly... a bit of a shame on the cover of a product don't you think?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 3, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Whoever did the Blue Planet... Roleplaying is spelled incorrectly... a bit of a shame on the cover of a product don't you think? *




Given that it was a spoof April Fool's product, I don't think it really matters...


----------



## Ravellion (Apr 5, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Given that it was a spoof April Fool's product, I don't think it really matters...  *



Ah... I read the news page only once a week or so... And I definitely was not going to read it on the first of april 

Rav


----------

